# Wife sleeps with another man in dubai



## idoljack (Sep 6, 2015)

hi, a week ago i brought police to catch my wife while slep with another man in her accommodation in dubai. She is pregnant for two months, i don't know she pregnant from me or from that guy. Now she is in the jail and waiting for the court. Actually i would like to close the case as i felt bad with her condition even she had cheated on me. Is it possible to close the case as i am the one who files the complaint? If yes, what will be the rest of the penalty for her? Please help me to answer this.

Thank u


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You can close a civil case but I doubt you can close a criminal case as thats down to the police.

Only the police snd courts decide if the law has been broken.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

What twowheels just told you. Even if you drop your charges against her she will still be charged by the police for a sexual relationship outside marriage.


----------



## idoljack (Sep 6, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> What twowheels just told you. Even if you drop your charges against her she will still be charged by the police for a sexual relationship outside marriage.


Last week i've called by public prosecution, and i've spoke to them that i will drop the case. The prosecutor told me to come after 2 weeks to drop the case as all the report is not completed yet. Amd it can be dropped without court. Is it true?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

The fact that your wife has slept with a man whom she is not married to is a 'criminal' offense. Whether you drop charges or not, it doesn't matter because she will probably be prosecuted for what she did. Probably some jail time and then deportation.

I get that you were upset with her about sleeping with another man and taking revenge by going to the police seemed like a good idea but you forgot that you are in the UAE and things work differently around here... It could have been quite different if you had an adult conversation and solved it among yourselves. Now with the police involvement you kind of screwed yourself over. So although she should not have cheated, you made the biggest mistake by reporting it. Well done!

Is this a troll? Steve?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

idoljack said:


> hi, a week ago i brought police to catch my wife while slep with another man in her accommodation in dubai. She is pregnant for two months, i don't know she pregnant from me or from that guy. Now she is in the jail and waiting for the court. Actually i would like to close the case as i felt bad with her condition even she had cheated on me. Is it possible to close the case as i am the one who files the complaint? If yes, what will be the rest of the penalty for her? Please help me to answer this.
> 
> Thank u


Well done you... Another prison baby will be born...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly I agree with the other guys, 'if' she cheated on you, obviously it's wrong, but you know this happens to many people and they sit and discuss it and work it out like ADULTS - not reporting each other to the police. Now it could be possible that YOUR baby will be born in prison - well done, what a great start to life for an innocent child.

Also did it cross your mind that if the child isn't yours, that your wife will be deported and the child will be left behind and put into an orphanage? Because it's potentially born out of wedlock, if an illegitimate child, she will not be able to get a birth certificate for him/her? So the child cannot get a passport and leave the country? - awesome, well done, you screwed over an innocent baby.

How about you man up and take responsibility for the child - yours or not, so at least the poor mite has a life.

People like you honestly make me sick, you don't stop to think of the consequences of your actions.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Perhaps your wife found solace in another man because you're way too controlling and not a particularly nice person.

I honestly can't comprehend why anyone, let alone someone's husband/wife would ever even consider going to the Police. It really does beggar belief.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Clearly the original poster missed the point - why didn't you ask to do some sword play and the devils dance. Tick the box


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> ...if an illegitimate child, she will not be able to get a birth certificate for him/her?...


that's not entirely true... she can still get a birth certificate for the child, provided the identity of the father can be established... 

uae law recognizes four primary ways to identify the father... through marriage (unless denied by the other spouse), through self declaration by the father, scientific determination, or other means (including testimony of witnesses)...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

imac said:


> that's not entirely true... she can still get a birth certificate for the child, provided the identity of the father can be established...
> 
> uae law recognizes four primary ways to identify the father... through marriage (unless denied by the other spouse), through self declaration by the father, scientific determination, or other means (including testimony of witnesses)...


Well if the child is not the husbands, the other guy is hardly going to claim paternity is he? Due to the threat of imprisonment etc Either way, it's the child who loses out in this situation.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

also from the posts it appears that the guy feels sorry about what he did, and is looking for a way to undo it, so if he is not a troll, cut him some slack... people do amazingly stupid things when they are angry...

i doubt he would have a greater incentive to do the right thing if people kept telling him how sick he makes them...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> that's not entirely true... she can still get a birth certificate for the child, provided the identity of the father can be established...
> 
> uae law recognizes four primary ways to identify the father... through marriage (unless denied by the other spouse), through self declaration by the father, scientific determination, or other means (*including testimony of witnesses*)...


Yes your honour, i saw them shagging and he definitely finished.

You couldn't make this up!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> ...he definitely finished...


who said anything about finishing?

would make you doubt the testimony if the guy who saw them decided to stick around to watch the ending...


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

In these circumstances, is the other guy who engaged in the act also jailed? 

Just asking for a friend....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well if the child is not the husbands, the other guy is hardly going to claim paternity is he? Due to the threat of imprisonment etc Either way, it's the child who loses out in this situation.


if they did do the bang bang nasty nasty, he is going to prison anyway... one could argue the onus of doing the right thing is with him instead of the schmuck who called the cops on them...


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> In these circumstances, is the other guy who engaged in the act also jailed?
> 
> Just asking for a friend....


Yeh, probably. Good luck to your friend............ haha


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

imac said:


> also from the posts it appears that the guy feels sorry about what he did, and is looking for a way to undo it, so if he is not a troll, cut him some slack... people do amazingly stupid things when they are angry...
> 
> i doubt he would have a greater incentive to do the right thing if people kept telling him how sick he makes them...


Well it's a b late now. If it's already been registered as a criminal case, there's nothing he can do to undo it, even if he does revoke the charges, the police will prosecute anyway.

Too bad he feels bad, after it's way too late. 

Stop and think before acting and potentially ruining other peoples lives.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> ...Stop and think before acting and potentially ruining other peoples lives.


agreed... 

i would just add that this probably applies more to the people doing the aforementioned bang bang nasty nasty in the first place... and less to the pissed off schmuck who called the cops on them...

typically, its more the fire's fault than the smoke's... wouldn't have killed them to use a condom...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Just asking for a friend....


Funny how we all have these sort of "friends"...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Funny how we all have these sort of "friends"...


you started it...


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Funny how we all have these sort of "friends"...





imac said:


> you started it...


hes got you there mate


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Yes your honour, i saw them shagging and he definitely finished.
> 
> You couldn't make this up!


Testimony of witnesses is an accepted method of proving marriage in Islam. It's a clear Islamic law where a judge will recognize the marriage if there are witnesses a couple was married, even if there are no marriage certificates/procedures. The newborn at this case will be registered by the name of the alleged father even if he denies the marriage.

It is very common particularly with secret marriages.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

What a mess!
How to do if the exam result tells you that the baby inside is from a 3rd man???


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Bruce Stephen said:


> What a mess!
> How to do if the exam result tells you that the baby inside is from a 3rd man???


you realize you are overthinking this, right?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Just when Eastenders was getting more boring than usual, this forum comes to my rescue


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

We are all in agreement this is another Rascal Troll thread?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> We are all in agreement this is another Rascal Troll thread?


Of course it's not:-

a) I don't troll
b) I'd use my own name.


----------

